# The truth about hedgehogs.



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

I found this video on youtube, and I think it's pretty silly. It has some adult language, if that makes any difference to you. Enjoy


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm glad my sense of humor at least falls into your realm from time to time.. its funny I'll give you that.... definitely not for a child's viewing though.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Gotta love this video! :lol:


----------



## MaxQ (Dec 17, 2012)

I love zefrank! And this hedgehog video!


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

THIS IS MY FAVORITE VIDEO!!! The hedeghog is a legumeeee :lol: :lol: :lol: 

my favorite part was the tone deaf singing ABCDEFG LOL


----------

